# Doctors Ambulance or CARE in orange county?



## captjerry (Apr 9, 2012)

I just got my start date for CARE ambulance at the end of the month, but also have an interview with Doctors ambulance next week. I was wondering if anyone can give me insight about which company they believe is better. I really want to get more 9-1-1 experience and understand that it could be up to 6 months before i get that with CARE, while Doctors you jump right into it...If you work for either company, let me know what you think.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 9, 2012)

as of right now you will have plenty of opportunities to get 911 experience with CARE but with all of the recent hiring that may be changing soon.


----------



## SoCal911 (Apr 9, 2012)

Nah, you can pick all the 911 shifts you want and private cars get 911 calls all the time. They meant it would be 6 months till you can get on a 911 only shift.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 10, 2012)

Moved to appropriate forum.


----------



## ToyotaTruck (Apr 10, 2012)

Wish I had this problem.


----------



## jbnus2 (Apr 11, 2012)

Curious...does anyone know how long the background takes at care...Ive waited about 2and half wks....I thought it would only take about a week....and i have a start date of the 16th....but still I havent heard back.


----------



## Sako887 (Apr 11, 2012)

@jbnus2, you should have heard something by now. I went in for the physical, drug test, etc. 2 weeks ago and I received a call 3 days later saying I got the job. I start orientation on the 16th as well.


----------



## jbnus2 (Apr 11, 2012)

thanks...now im worried.


----------



## jbnus2 (Apr 11, 2012)

I just called...they said they are still working on it.


----------



## bchasep (Apr 11, 2012)

i was suppose to start the 16 also, but i have a fire reserve meeting on the 17th soo they changed my start date to the 30th. good luck guys!


----------



## jbnus2 (Apr 11, 2012)

did you get a response from the background already?


----------



## bchasep (Apr 11, 2012)

nope not yet, but my interview was only a week ago and i just turned in all my required paper work on tues, soo should hear from them soon. i wouldnt worry about it too much


----------



## Sako887 (Apr 11, 2012)

yeah I wouldn't worry about it either. We're still working on it is better than sorry you didn't get the position


----------



## jbnus2 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks...cant help but wonder why it is taking so long.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 11, 2012)

jbnus2 said:


> Thanks...cant help but wonder why it is taking so long.



No worries it happens, they will just push back your training date if anything...


----------



## erodriguez1236 (Apr 11, 2012)

I am also waiting to hear back, I tuned in all my background and physical last week, when I called they told me that I might know by today or tomorrow!


----------



## erodriguez1236 (Apr 11, 2012)

OOOOHH man, Im super stocked just got the call I was hoping for, I start on the 16th. Anyone else starting on the 16th?


----------



## jbnus2 (Apr 11, 2012)

I was suppose too....but still no word.


----------



## erodriguez1236 (Apr 11, 2012)

jbnus2 said:


> I was suppose too....but still no word.



Did you call them, I have been calling them like almost everyday all week. There pretty busy because they have a lot of new hires.


----------



## jbnus2 (Apr 11, 2012)

I called today...they said they are finishing up paperwork...I dont know if thats good or bad?


----------



## Sako887 (Apr 11, 2012)

@erodriguez1236 I start on the 16th also. When did you complete your physical?


----------



## erodriguez1236 (Apr 11, 2012)

Sako887 said:


> @erodriguez1236 I start on the 16th also. When did you complete your physical?



I did my physical last Friday why? Well Ill see you on Monday then LOL, I got to go tomorrow to get my uniform fitted and sign some New Hire packet


----------



## Sako887 (Apr 12, 2012)

I was wondering how long it took for you to hear from them after your physical. lol yeah I'll see you Monday.


----------



## jbnus2 (Apr 12, 2012)

Did you guys call everyday to check the status...I want to call again....but I dont want to irritate them?


----------



## erodriguez1236 (Apr 12, 2012)

jbnus2 said:


> Did you guys call everyday to check the status...I want to call again....but I dont want to irritate them?



I called every day since monday, I just keept telling the lady sorry that I was bugging her but I really wanted to work for them. They didnt seemed bothered with me.


----------



## jbnus2 (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok thanks...I will try agin.


----------

